# terminkalenderprogramm fuer die konsole

## pieter_parker

gibt es terminkalenderprogramm die ohne grafische oberflaeche auskommen ?

eine text datei und vi tun es auch, aber vielleicht gibt es etwas komfortableres ?

----------

## schachti

kde-base/konsolekalendar

----------

## Evildad

app-office/calcurse

----------

## think4urs11

app-misc/calendar und/oder x11-misc/remind?

----------

